# Fairhope Pier,AL



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone fishing here....Have not heard much in awhile on this area.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Went over for 20th ann. didnt take a rod ,but they were catching a lot of slot reds and i have seen spanish there when salt water comes up the bay due to lack of rain,also specks at night under lights,even have saw black drum caught there.

try the pier at daphne also caught flounder there a month or so back.


----------



## BamaSailor (Dec 23, 2010)

Old thread, I know...lately, its been croaker. Water still a bit cool for the good stuff I think.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard of a few flounder of late.
That is good considering all the fresh, muddy water in the bay right now.


----------

